# Vaping Negative



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

I have found one vaping negative... and that's being able to give it horns when everyone is asleep and vape and cruise the forums... the problem with that is I think I'm getting such a Nicotine hit that when I get into bed I simply cannot get to sleep and after an hour of trying to sleep I get up and surf some more and vape some more! 

I have ordered some zero menthol ice from @Oupa and I think I will have to use that from 9pm onwards!

I normally have to be in bed by 10:30 but I'm breaking all records of staying up late... and last nights (well early this morning really) record of 03:05am was just silly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

i sometimes have the same problem @Rob Fisher 

i just make sure i dont vape atleast an hour before i plan to go sleep, and im on 9mg


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Riaz said:


> i just make sure i dont vape atleast an hour before i plan to go sleep, and im on 9mg



My next shipment from VM is 9mg and 0mg... I'll watch the vaping tonight and stop at 9pm.


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My next shipment from VM is 9mg and 0mg... I'll watch the vaping tonight and stop at 9pm.



what mg are you using at the moment?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Riaz said:


> what mg are you using at the moment?



12mg.


----------



## 360twin (12/3/14)

Seems a lot of us share this issue - I don't think I've fallen asleep before midnight once since I started! At least without the effects of smoking I have more energy, which kind of off-sets the problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Wow it's strange how we all concentrate on the positive... so far I found two negatives (well three if you think how much we spend on this hobby) that no one ever brought up before...


Battling to fall asleep
Vapers Nchnozze!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (12/3/14)

And here i am wondering why i am suffering from insomnia , I vape 18mg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

shabbar said:


> And here i am wondering why i am suffering from insomnia , I vape 18mg



i used to vape 18mg, but since i got the igol and russian, 18mg was way too strong so i switched to 9mg.

i wonder what effect 0mg will have? like to the body


----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

For sure not going to stop vaping like an hour before I go to bed. I just halve my nic content from early evening and no problems sleeping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (12/3/14)

Riaz said:


> i used to vape 18mg, but since i got the igol and russian, 18mg was way too strong so i switched to 9mg.
> 
> i wonder what effect 0mg will have? like to the body




probably nothing , just plumes of vapour and flavour . id say the same as an oka pipe


----------



## shabbar (12/3/14)

Matthee said:


> For sure not going to stop vaping like an hour before I go to bed. I just halve my nic content from early evening and no problems sleeping.




thats a good idea , think i should order some plain unflavoured vg


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

shabbar said:


> thats a good idea , think i should order some plain unflavoured vg



If you in a hurry @shabbar you can buy VG (B.P grade) at the local Spar, checkers or pharmacy - look on the baby stuff shelves; Johnson & Johnson as well Dolly Varden brand. On the bottle it will state Pure Glycerine B.P.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (12/3/14)

thanks for that @johanct 

will grab a bottle once i leave the office


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

shabbar said:


> thanks for that @johanct
> 
> will grab a bottle once i leave the office



pleasure is mine @shabbar


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

I dont stop vaping till my head hits the pillow and I too USED to suffer with insomnia.

Then I found this to help me.. I would have a mug of warm milk with honey an hour before I am about to go sleep, and didn't stop vaping till I put my head on the pillow and boom, insomnia gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

I just increased my night cap from single to triple, no problem to fall asleep

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (13/3/14)

ok so i got my hands on some vg ie dolly varden glycerine and my findings are that it mutes the flavour a lot , but makes up for it in the clouds of vapour , methinks that the vapour production has doubled


----------



## Riaz (13/3/14)

shabbar said:


> ok so i got my hands on some vg ie dolly varden glycerine and my findings are that it mutes the flavour a lot , but makes up for it in the clouds of vapour , methinks that the vapour production has doubled



ive also experienced the same thing @shabbar but i didnt fancy the muted flavor.


----------



## shabbar (13/3/14)

me too , probably will use the balance of this vg with the diy kit from vm


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

VG = clouds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (13/3/14)

For a while, I had the same issue. Most of my juices are 18 up, but I still vape until head hits the pillow and now I sleep like a baby. I recon our bodies adapt rather quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lee_T (13/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have found one vaping negative... and that's being able to give it horns when everyone is asleep and vape and cruise the forums... the problem with that is I think I'm getting such a Nicotine hit that when I get into bed I simply cannot get to sleep and after an hour of trying to sleep I get up and surf some more and vape some more!
> 
> I have ordered some zero menthol ice from @Oupa and I think I will have to use that from 9pm onwards!
> 
> I normally have to be in bed by 10:30 but I'm breaking all records of staying up late... and last nights (well early this morning really) record of 03:05am was just silly!


Same here, granted cruising the forums is what I attribute it to.



Lee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/14)

I find this sleep interruption quite a strange thing

From the little bit of research I have done, stinkies are way more effective at spiking nicotine levels in the blood. Not only the speed, but also the level attained.

So why then should vaping cause such a problem? Even at lower mg juices, it seems to cause a problem for some.

Either it just takes our bodies a while to adjust - or there is something else we don't understand.

I hope I will find this out someday. Keep on looking.

My sleep issues are still there - but admittedly getting better.
I try vape 12mg on standard equipment or reduce vaping a lot about an hour or two before bed.
But I still get into bed occasionally and find I am wide awake. Maybe its not the vaping. 

In the past I would go outside for a stinkie just before bed - and never had a problem.

Lets see how it develops over the months that follow.

Keep tabs on this fellow forumites


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

Silver said:


> So why then should vaping cause such a problem? Even at lower mg juices, it seems to cause a problem for some.



My issue is easy... normally I would stop smoking at around 4pm when my wife got home... she has been nagging me for 2 years... now I can vape all day and all night and when everyone goes to sleep I let the NAutilus go berserk while I play on the forums... and as we say in the classic "is my problem". Nicotine spike just before I try and go doodoos!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (13/3/14)

Silver said:


> I find this sleep interruption quite a strange thing
> 
> From the little bit of research I have done, stinkies are way more effective at spiking nicotine levels in the blood. Not only the speed, but also the level attained.
> 
> ...



It could very well be a psychological thing. Perhaps try going outside for a vape before bed time like you used to when you were indulging in the stinkies and see if that works for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> It could very well be a psychological thing. Perhaps try going outside for a vape before bed time like you used to when you were indulging in the stinkies and see if that works for you.



LOL! Ag nee man! Thats "bullshit baffled brains"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hein510 (13/3/14)

I experienced that can't sleep feeling last night after vaping some tobacco flavours out of the taste box! Some of it was 36mg nic. Vaped 8 different flavours! Solid nic rush and then took a long time to fall asleep! Woke up with a dikkop this morning!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

I found meds for you guys who can't sleep or don't take a night cap (you can change the label on your e-juice as you like ):

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (14/3/14)

Lol you chaps are hilarious!

Thanks @BhavZ , i agree with you. I think a lot of this can be psychological. The pre bed routine is important to some peeps (myself included)

Am continuing to monitor this. 

But definitely lower nicotine in the evening is the way to go

Last night i couldnt resist a taste of this 18mg juice on my dripper. Had probably about 10 or 20 puffs. Was wide awake for quite some time  but i knew i was doing the wrong thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (14/3/14)

when i just stopped stinkies i suffered badly from insomnia- maybe 2 weeks or so.

thats besides the coughing


----------



## BhavZ (14/3/14)

Silver said:


> Lol you chaps are hilarious!
> 
> Thanks @BhavZ , i agree with you. I think a lot of this can be psychological. The pre bed routine is important to some peeps (myself included)
> 
> ...



I had trouble sleeping last night as well.. I am laying in bed, about to fall asleep and then my mind says it is time for a vape. Vape to my hearts content, about to go to sleep and well the mind says time for another vape.. Rinse and repeat the entire night

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I had trouble sleeping last night as well.. I am laying in bed, about to fall asleep and then my mind says it is time for a vape. Vape to my hearts content, about to go to sleep and well the mind says time for another vape.. Rinse and repeat the entire night


Lol. You will have to have a heart to heart with your mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/14)

There is little doubt that the Nicotine spike is the cause of my sleeping issues... cut back in the evening and sleeping like a baby again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

My only problem is that I tend to have more time in the evenings to test juices and for that the dripper is my choice. 

So I end up having a few dripping sessions in the evening and that spells trouble. 

I suppose i need to do it during the day on weekends and/or drip in the evenings with very low mg juice. 

But i dont like diluting for testing purposes and i dont wanna order like 6mg juice for testing either, cos that is too low for me for general vaping. 

LOL, this could get expensive, i may need to buy every flavour in 3 strengths. First 6mg for testing flavour, then 12mg for general dripping and 18mg for lower power tanks (eg mpt2)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

I found another negative to vaping... Vaping on a dirt road to the dam... mind the bumps!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (17/3/14)

i THINK i messed up my throat over the weekend due to over use of cotton. 

i changed the cotton in the russian on wednesday, then friday night while watching The Blacklist i got a serious burnt taste. my throat has been pretty much flucked since then 

i changed the cotton again on saturday morning, no burnt taste but my throat is still messed up

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

Riaz said:


> i THINK i messed up my throat over the weekend due to over use of cotton.
> 
> i changed the cotton in the russian on wednesday, then friday night while watching The Blacklist i got a serious burnt taste. my throat has been pretty much flucked since then
> 
> i changed the cotton again on saturday morning, no burnt taste but my throat is still messed up


That is a negative with the Kayfun/Russian - such a pita to change wicks or coils whilst you still have juice in there. Especially if you are away from home. The Reo is so easy, just carry a bit of cotton next to the juice bottle. Pull the wick, dryburn if required and slip in a new wick - anywhere, any time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have found one vaping negative... and that's being able to give it horns when everyone is asleep and vape and cruise the forums... the problem with that is I think I'm getting such a Nicotine hit that when I get into bed I simply cannot get to sleep and after an hour of trying to sleep I get up and surf some more and vape some more!



Maybe my system is getting used to Vaping because I'm no longer battling to sleep anymore... it's just like old times... no issues hitting the sack?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

We have to take the good with the bad

Another negative of vaping is the additional time it takes. Cleaning tanks, rebuilding (if you do that) and generally keeping track of things. Not to mention the ordering and receiving of vape gear and juices. 

I don't mind it since I enjoy the attention to detail and recording how minor tweaking can change things. I also like discussing my findings on the forum with all of you.

But for those who want a great vape *and *no additional time investment - they need to be warned.

For me, the inconvenience of my "pre-leaving-the-house" checks is a bit of a pain. Especially when I'm in a hurry. Check I have a spare battery. Check I have enough juice in the tank. Check I have extra juice in case i am out for very long. I have gotten the hang of it - but on one or two occasions I just went with what was in my bag and hoped for the best  On one occasion all I had was my little GreenSmoke which got me through a few hours. Wasn't bad really. I now keep one fully charged in my bag at all times. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying the additional time is not worth it. It beats being on stinkies hands down. But vaping does take a bit of extra time - which grows exponentially if you are seeking a better vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

I think it was more of a mission to me to clean out ashtrays, wash & dry them (wife didn't allow ashtrays in dishwasher), doing "chicken parade in the garden" especially after smoking friends visited for a braai, and then cleaning my pipe to get rid of all the tar etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

LOL, good points Johan

I never used ashtrays. Just a half full big Valpre water bottle outside. Ash in it, chuck butt in there - when full, close it and dispose of it. So that wasnt the hassle for me. Also always smoked outside.

I do like the flexibility I have now to be able to vape indoors - but I have mentioned this before, I used to get up from my desk to smoke outside quite frequently - now I can sit for hours - and my back hurts - LOL. I need to make a point of getting up to go vape...

What I did like about stinkies was the ease of purchase and consumption. I used to buy 3 cartons at a time from Pick n Pay - and they would last me around a month. No fuss. Now I spend a lot of time checking out which juices and gear to buy. Smoking was a lot simpler.

This is way more fun though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Maybe @Silver, but the joy searching for the next ultimate vape e-juice or gear is so much more fun and then the excitement when vapemail arrives, outweigh buying a "stang" of stinkies at the local shop by far!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Don't get me wrong - I am not saying I don't like all the hunting for juices and gear etc. I agree - it is way more fun than smoking ever was. 

Just pointing out the negatives - some people don't view it the same way.


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

I just didn't interpret your post correctly @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

Silver said:


> We have to take the good with the bad
> 
> Another negative of vaping is the additional time it takes. Cleaning tanks, rebuilding (if you do that) and generally keeping track of things. Not to mention the ordering and receiving of vape gear and juices.
> 
> ...


Clearly in need of a Reo Grand. Once filled and with fresh battery no more worries for many hours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Clearly in need of a Reo Grand. Once filled and with fresh battery no more worries for many hours.


I agree, I agree, I agree! Can't do more than 1 Agree options.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (18/3/14)

One I've just experienced now, if u knock over a cup of warm coffee at ur desk, u need to get a new keyboard. Coz lets face it, I did what anyone here wud do- grab ur device first and make sure its safe before anything else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (18/3/14)

One I've just experienced now, if u knock over a cup of warm coffee at ur desk, u need to get a new keyboard. Coz lets face it, I did what anyone here wud do- grab ur device first and make sure its safe before anything else.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Clearly in need of a Reo Grand. Once filled and with fresh battery no more worries for many hours.



Thank you kindly 

When I get the REO/(s) I will be more appreciative of them !


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I agree, I agree, I agree! Can't do more than 1 Agree options.....



LOL @TylerD - I hear you loud and clear!
Say hi to Spongebob and Patrick for me


----------



## 360twin (18/3/14)

johanct said:


> I think it was more of a mission to me to clean out ashtrays, wash & dry them (wife didn't allow ashtrays in dishwasher), doing "chicken parade in the garden" especially after smoking friends visited for a braai, and then cleaning my pipe to get rid of all the tar etc.



LOL - mine would always stick them in the dishwasher even though I pointed out that I don't eat out of them! I gave up on my pipe after a while due to the hassle, and started rolling Holland House Cherry in Hemp papers - a bit strong initially, but less hassle. I haven't smoked ordinary stinkies in nearly 30 years - started rolling Drum tobacco around 1987. After a while I found I couldn't stomach the chemicals in ordinary cigarette paper.

I think the only negative I have found is as Silver says - the time involved. But I'm not complaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I found another negative to vaping... Vaping on a dirt road to the dam... mind the bumps!


Ja and beware doing that with steel tips!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (26/3/14)

A newly discovered negative for me, everyone loves telling you that your sense of smell will return. They neglect to mention that Jo'burg stinks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

Have you smelled Capetown when the wind doesn't blow?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

johanct said:


> Have you smelled Capetown when the wind doesn't blow?


Depends on the area and the direction of the wind..


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Hah, Koringberg rocks!


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Depends on the area and the direction of the wind..



foreshore in summer


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

Riaz said:


> foreshore in summer


Eish, have to go to foreshore with a hazmat suit that time of the year


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Wow on the way to Inanda dam this morning I wished my sense of smell wasn't back! Yech!


----------

